# A pub jam I was at



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Someone recorded a pub jam I was at a couple of weeks ago. You can hardly hear my acoustic in the mix. The real crime is the lead player had a killer night and he's farther back in the mix than me. Other than that it sounds OK. Four songs, with the middle two impromptu jams made up on the spot. I can't figure out how to download the MP3 so you have listen on the keyboard player's web site. It's the jam night at the Squamish Chieftain Pub, Set 2.

http://bradford.theontarios.com/?playback=1


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2017)

I listened to the whole set.
I like.
Good selection of tunes and the vocals where nice listening to.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I listened to the whole set.
> I like.
> Good selection of tunes and the vocals where nice listening to.


Thanks. Cat is an amazing singer. It was a fun night. I'm more of a blues guy but in a jam the majority wins. We did play Red House in an earlier set.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Heckuva good time, Kerry. We need more of this kind of sharing on the forum. Listened to the whole thing. 

I can't figure out videos and mp3's either. Something about old horses and new tricks...

The drummer keeps things lively, without over-doing it. I like that.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Heckuva good time, Kerry. We need more of this kind of sharing on the forum. Listened to the whole thing.
> 
> I can't figure out videos and mp3's either. Something about old horses and new tricks...
> 
> The drummer keeps things lively, without over-doing it. I like that.


Thanks he used to play in a Pink Floyd tribute band. He toured the world for a few years. For a small town Squamish has some really good musicians. I'm hopelessly outclassed at some of the jams.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool. I am hoping to be in Squamish for 3 weeks in November, so will definitely want to check out the local watering holes.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Thanks. Cat is an amazing singer. It was a fun night. I'm more of a blues guy but in a jam the majority wins. We did play Red House in an earlier set.



fantastic!!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

ronmac said:


> Cool. I am hoping to be in Squamish for 3 weeks in November, so will definitely want to check out the local watering holes.


They are mostly dives or a lot of man buns  There are three craft brew pubs, a cidery, and a distillery plus a half dozen pub/restaurants. You'd think we were a town full of alcoholics.

Let me know when you're here and I can hook you up with whatever jams are happening. At the least we can have a coffee and talk guitars.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Kerry Brown said:


> Someone recorded a pub jam I was at a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> http://bradford.theontarios.com/?playback=1


Sounds great.

_(If you want a copy for yourself, just hit the arrow pointing downward and it should save a copy to your computer. Then you just rename it.)_


----------

